# Cannot post anymore using latest version Internet Explorer



## pops91710

Since last friday posting to the forum is virtually impossible using Internet Explorer. I have to use Google's Chrome. Any one else having the same problem?


----------



## JamesM

From time to time I have had problems in IE, but I found that using the Ctrl-F5 combination seemed to solve the problem.  Have you tried that? 

What version of IE are you using?


----------



## pops91710

Version 9.0.3 I believe it is the newest since I use 'auto update'. Control F5 just pops up the same window I get after trying five times to post. If I click on leave this page after hitting Control F5, it leaves the page and no reply is posted, _stay on the page _does nothing. Oh, and since I change my setting to see the forum windows in Spanish, the problem seems to have disappeared. At least it did for this post!


----------



## Filis Cañí

Same thing here. When I click on "post quick reply", the window freezes.


----------



## pops91710

At it is still plaguing me, too. I thought it went away, but it did not, so now I am using Google Chrome exclusively for WR activity. Never happens using Chrome.


----------



## FromPA

Same problem here.  When I try to post, Wordreference stops responding and the system crashes.


----------



## FromPA

I switched from Internet Explorer to Google Chrome and all my problems were solved, not only my problems with WR but with many other sites as well.


----------



## pops91710

Same here, but I cannot understand why.


----------



## Filis Cañí

The page won't freeze if you don't click on it after clicking once on "post quick reply", it will just take a few minutes for the message to post.


----------

